# Today I...



## Performance Catapults

I liked this thread from another forum, so I thought I would start one here.

Today I cooked breakfast for my family, then finished planting the garden. I worked in the yard a bit as well, and used my slingshot to rehang my dipole antenna, that was taken down from the high winds a couple days ago. I killed grass around a tree where we're going to make a flower bed, but it was still a tad damp to till it yet. I cut the grass for the 2nd time this week, which now puts me back on schedule to cut every thursday. Getting ready to go fire off some rounds to end the day.


----------



## Flatband

Cool me too!

8AM Wake-up and go get Coffee-deposit checks in ATM-do food shopping-stop at Bagel store for some extras-get Lottery tickets(one dollar for a dream!),stop at Bakery and get Mom a cheesecake and some flowers,drop groceries off at home-cook quick breakfast for the wife and little guys (Yorkies) and then go to Mom's house up the NJ Turnpike 40 miles-visit Mom-have cake and coffee- then get going home-plant a flat of perennials in front-then notice everyone is away visiting-TIME TO SHOOT WITHOUT GETTING BOTHERED BY NOSY NEIGHBORS!!!!!!! After awhile (shot good too!) Come in -eat supper-then computer to see Wassup! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189

I cruised all day on a 1950's Chinese junk with sails, drank beer with my friends, watched the Dragon Boat races, swam with my kids and ate supper at the Top Deck of the Jumbo Floating Restaurant in Aberdeen, then finished Fork Hunter's Catapult and shot a score of lead balls through it. All in all, not a bad day.

Happy Mother's Day, BTW (we celebrated already).


----------



## Skit Slunga

...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

I was up a 6am. Having coffee thinking and praying about the day a bit. Did a little work on the computer before everyone else got up setting up a A+ Slingshot "swag" store...mugs, shirts etc; with our logo. Called my 80 year old Mom and wished her happy mothers day. Made more coffee and hot tea for my wife. Got her and the boys up to eat and get ready for church. The worship service on "Mothers Day" went well with a Luncheon afterward in our fellowship hall. The Pastor actually preached OK today!!








Got home and decided to take the fam to see the new Iron Man movie. It was awesome cool!!!! No slingshots, but a lot of great action. Got home about 6pm and the wife made Tacos and the fixin's for dinner. Yum, yum!!! I'm drinking a cup of coffee and enjoying a piece of left over mothers day carrot cake as I type this and check the days posts and emails. 
All-in-all....a great day!!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Interesting stories.I worked today.Wake up 4;38 start work 6 am got home late today 1;40pm cook eat then sleep, I woke up 5;15pm eat again ,online went to store, practice shooting 150 shots as usual then now online and sleep 10;00pm guess I am lazy hehe


----------



## Performance Catapults

Didn't do much at work today...moved some equipment i.e. bobcat, backhoe and roller. Put up some fence and that's about it. Shot about 60 to 75 shots so far today. May shoot some more before dark.


----------



## Fork Hunter

I got up @ 3:45 to wake the wife for work







.4;00 coffee, 4:30 more coffee, jump online do the email thing check the forum, Study for college, 6:45 wake the daughter, 7:30 see daughter off to school, 7:31 MORE COFFEE







, 8:00- 9:30 worked on Natural Forks, 9:30 paid bills / got new mail from post office , Didn't walk the dog ( Hehe - no dog







) Shot slingshot for 1 1/2 hour







, lunch, More homework for school, Answered the phone and explained to my daughter why she can't come home from school cuz she has a pimple







( 9 years old -major drama ) , worked on home wireless network ( installed a booster)







,M O R E CO FF EE !!!







3:00 everyone comes home and I excape to the garden area and shoot







( no one expects to find me out there seeing as though I'm in a wheelchair !) Heheee







6:00 Eat supper , Solve my step daughters problems in life ( Men, Money,and whos going to watch my child while I socialize ) . I told her that the solution was simple...... Stop socializing, save your money,watch your own child for once, and if they are REAL Men they will pick up the tab when you go out on a date.









Well , if you can't read what I did today, you can tell what I did by the emoticons,
-Scott


----------



## Dayhiker

I was gonna post my doin's but after reading all yours, I'm too tired. 







G'night.


----------



## ZDP-189

Man, what four cups of coffee can achieve! Imagine if you were on speed.


----------



## dragonmaster

Got up my better half was already up so we had coffee bout an hour she went to see the doc. My daughter got up and we had coffee turned on the idiot box half hour later I thought time to get in some target shooten went outback and it was trying to rain so thought id hit the shop and work on a frame I had layed out and it was just sitten there "1/8 inch steel plate" everything going great for bout an hour start a relief cut saw slips cuts half way through my thumb well my morning through went back inside for coffee before work boring night not much going on stayed in the office most of the night now I'm home having a 12 oz pain killer telling all you fine people abouy it.


----------



## smitty

Woke up at 4;30 AM and went to my slingshot shop and made three bent steel slingshots, got 'em polished and wrapped. Took a shower at 6:00 AM, saddled up the motorcycle and went to the newspaper. Did some mechanical repair on one of the printing units. Set-up press for Daily paper, set up insert machine to insert our shopper and ran the mail part of it. Then set up insert machine for daily paper and went to lunch at 10:30. Back from lunch at 11:00 AM and plated up the press for the daily and ran it then went into inserting room and inserted it. Re-set up insert machine for shopper city routes and got it inserted by 3:45 PM. Cleaned up and rigged press for tomorrow morning run. Took a couple of guys over to the insert folder and showed them how to run it until 5:15 PM and cleaned myself up and changed clothes and rode the bike the long slow way home to enjoy the ride. Got home called Mom in Oklahoma to tell her we were coming for a visit next week. Sat down and ate some chicken at 6:30 PM. Hung upside down on my inversion table to stretch out. Laid down to take a nap at 7:00 PM and woke up at 10:30 PM and went outside for slingshot target practice. Came in the house at 12:00 midnight and got on the computer to visit with the guys. It's now 3:30 and I'm gonna go to bed.


----------



## Fork Hunter

I never said they were " Cups" of coffee...... more like mugs ! Hehehehee. Coffee, the other picker-upper


----------



## A+ Slingshots

"...called Mom in Oklahoma"

Smitty are you originally an Okie??? Just wondering. My wife's parents both come from Oklahoma. Lots of family still live there. We visited last Summer. They still have some homestead land and a home there as well as in Texas.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Received new ammo from royal steel ball today. I got 15# of 1/2" and shot about 100 rounds of it today. Also got another 15# box of 7/16". Another easy day at the job. Wife drove my 2003 ZR2 Chevy to work today. I got it 2 days before the Alverton tourny. The dealer I bought it from paid a local detailer to do a "smoke-out" service on it. They did a nice job. Reserved my room in Springfield, Ill for the Memorial Day Weekend, AMA Flat Track races. Looking forward to that, as I'm debuting new poker chips for some of the riders. Watching American Idol right now.


----------



## Jedi

found out I can't join the army in Australia (until I get my citizenship), lost my mouthguard (and so dodged going to muay thai tonight), took my fiance to work, refrained from flirting with a cute checkout girl (given that I'm spoken for), walked my extremely excitable golden retriever, and put a new marksman band on my W slingshot (seriously , I could put a .65 through a car door with this puppy). Ungh, life is good.


----------



## Sarge

I don't remember what I did.


----------



## smitty

pallan65 said:


> "...called Mom in Oklahoma"
> 
> Smitty are you originally and Okie??? Just wondering. My wifes parents both come from Oklahoma. Lots of family still live there. We visited last Summer. They still have some homestead land and a home there as well as in Texas.


Yep, we're from Oklahoma ! Ada and Wewoka. Dairy farm and Chick Country hatchery in Wewoka on Moms' side. Still enjoy going to the farm to visit.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

McAlester and Atoka for us!!! That cool.


----------



## Sarge

I grew up in Grove, OK. I now live in SE KS, but right south of me in OK is the Dewey Smith cattle ranch. Is that some of your kinfolk Smitty?


----------



## Performance Catapults

Slept in till around 8 this morning, had some coffee then went to the post office. Did some more work around one of our cherry trees, then tilled the garden in anticipation of tomorrow's rain showers. Getting ready to go shoot the slingshot for about an hour.


----------



## Flatband

Well,woke around 7:15,went for coffee. Then did the food shopping. Filled both cars with gas. (Wife is afraid of the gas station). Weed whacked,mowed and blowed the lawn. Washed both cars. Took a ride to Home Depot-picked up some deck stain-sealer and a nice 1" x 4" x 6' Maple Plank($50 dollar gift card I forgot about!). Go home marked out the plank with 13 Pocket Shooters- will saw them out during the week. Supper on the deck and a beautiful cool evening. Was gonna shoot but neighbor is barbecueing-darn people #$%^&!!! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

Today I got to relax. Had coffee while strolling thru the garden this morning. Got to fire a couple hundred rounds of new 1/2" ammo. Taking some getting used to. Grilled some steaks about an hour ago with a little drizzle falling. Rain is here to stay for at least 24 hours. Gonna start getting prepared for the meeting on Tuesday night regarding the September Tourny.


----------



## Flatband

You are dead right about the "Getting used to" with different sized ammo Bud. I went from 3/8" to 1/2" and I should have made the change sooner. The problem I ran into was rapid release-not holding on target. It's getting better though. Jack Koehler ran into the same problem. He called it the "right side of the brain is not listening" syndrome!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

Last year at Alverton, Blue Skeen gave me a box of 7/16" ammo, while I was shooting 3/8" at the time. This year I made the same change from 7/6" to 1/2". Over the last year, I became alot more consistent. When I started shooting the 1/2", every shot was missing 1 to 2 inches to the left. It was kind of comical. After about 50 or so shots, you're telling yourself to adjust at the fork, but that makes things worse. Finally, you discover that the adjustment is at the pouch. It's not rocket science, but there is more to it than what we percieve.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

I just ordered 200n1/2 inch steel balls from Perry. Looking forward to shooting them with my new flat bands from Flatband.


----------



## hawk2009

Got up at 8.15 checked the messages on the computer then cut seven slingshots from the board drilled the holes for the tubing and drilled the finger hole got my electric sander and took the coating off.That will do for today got work at 2pm till 10pm.


----------



## shot in the foot

I got up at 6am took my 8 dogs for a long walk along the beach, then finished my sons pocket slingshot, he want bits left on it and varnished so it made things easy, shoots really well, jeff


----------



## Guest

Jim Harris ,congratulation!you got the winner the 2010 East Coast Slingshot Tournament


----------



## Flatband

Today, I woke up at 7,went for coffee,then went to work for a few hours,came home and had breakfast,(sometimes can't eat right away),then took my little boys for a long walk,came back and did some very productive shooting (200 rounds or so). Power washed the deck rails in preperation for sealer.Then took a 2 hour nap ( over 50-mandatory!). Woke up and started to seal the deck rails. Spent 2 hours on that then had supper and watched TV. Hope fully will finish up the rails tomorrow. Flatband


----------



## JoergS

Glorious weather today, but I got to finish the last pages of my new book, coming out this fall. It is in German, of course (amazon already lists it, here: http://tinyurl.com/3ylh2ws ).

The book is a part of my political work, an underground report about the new policy of our government to pay huge amounts of money to whistleblowers (regarding tax evasion).

The publisher already coughed up the first payment, so I got to deliver on time. Which means ten more days to complete the job.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Thanks Danny.

Today I did some maintenance on my mower, and worked on my catchbox. I shot about 100 rounds and wore out a set of bands. I decided to go ahead and cover my pocket shooter with poly. I broke out my dankung, as well as the slingshots I won in the SOM, and shot them as well. Watched the NASCAR All Star Race, and that was about it. Moto GP on tomorrow from Le Mans, pulling for the Kentucky Kid, Nicky Hayden.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Made a few band sets, well I guess I do that almost everyday. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace

Power washed half my house, played ball with my German Shepard, spent two hours on the phone with my lawyer to find out nothing. Found 2 forks on a walk to work on, tried a board cut no good tossed it out.


----------



## dgui

Jim Harris said:


> Received new ammo from royal steel ball today. I got 15# of 1/2" and shot about 100 rounds of it today. Also got another 15# box of 7/16". Another easy day at the job. Wife drove my 2003 ZR2 Chevy to work today. I got it 2 days before the Alverton tourny. The dealer I bought it from paid a local detailer to do a "smoke-out" service on it. They did a nice job. Reserved my room in Springfield, Ill for the Memorial Day Weekend, AMA Flat Track races. Looking forward to that, as I'm debuting new poker chips for some of the riders. Watching American Idol right now.


How does the 7/16 compare to 3/8 steel?


----------



## dgui

JoergS said:


> Glorious weather today, but I got to finish the last pages of my new book, coming out this fall. It is in German, of course (amazon already lists it, here: http://tinyurl.com/3ylh2ws ).
> 
> The book is a part of my political work, an underground report about the new policy of our government to pay huge amounts of money to whistleblowers (regarding tax evasion).
> 
> The publisher already coughed up the first payment, so I got to deliver on time. Which means ten more days to complete the job.


Jrergs, are you telling us you are a Writer?


----------



## JoergS

dgui said:


> Jrergs, are you telling us you are a Writer?


In fact, I am! I have one book in print already, and the second one will come out Sept. 10.

Those books are in German, but 2 of my short stories have been translated into English. They are available online (for free), here:

http://e-stories.org/read-stories.php?&sto=2700

http://e-stories.org/read-stories.php?&sto=2718

Of course I have a "real" job too... but the second book already generates a significant income.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace

Got up,got my girlfriend off to work, made the bed, did dishes, walked the dog, decided to put some slingshots on ebay, called the doctor, ate Chinese take out, for the first time in about a year. Have a feeling I know what I'll be doing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Performance Catapults

[/quote]How does the 7/16 compare to 3/8 steel?[/quote]

Seems every time I moved up to the heavier ammo, I can feel the shot better when I shoot. You can see the heavier shot better, as well. It was just this past week, I was able to finaly clear the hurdle with jumping to the 1/2".

Been so busy the past few weeks. We've been recieving copious amounts of rain and thunderstorms over the past week. Been working in the garden and keeping the grass cut. My memorabilia business has picked up pace, but i've found time to keep shooting. Been designing a really cool slingshot that I'll be selling. More on that later.


----------



## King Cat

JoergS said:


> Jrergs, are you telling us you are a Writer?


In fact, I am! I have one book in print already, and the second one will come out Sept. 10.

Those books are in German, but 2 of my short stories have been translated into English. They are available online (for free), here:

http://e-stories.org/read-stories.php?&sto=2700

http://e-stories.org/read-stories.php?&sto=2718

Of course I have a "real" job too... but the second book already generates a significant income.

Jörg
[/quote]

Jeorg, after reading your short stories I am astounded at your literary talent. From now on when the "forgotten password" asks for my favorite author I will enter your name instead of Hemingway.


----------



## dgui

JoergS said:


> Jrergs, are you telling us you are a Writer?


In fact, I am! I have one book in print already, and the second one will come out Sept. 10.

Those books are in German, but 2 of my short stories have been translated into English. They are available online (for free), here:

http://e-stories.org...s.php?&sto=2700

http://e-stories.org...s.php?&sto=2718

Of course I have a "real" job too... but the second book already generates a significant income.

Jörg
[/quote]

I read your short story The Resurrection Drug and I found it to be a most intriguing read. I like the way you created The Sublime Agency having the ultimate of possibilites for those who were chosen to recieve the Breath of Life. Your ability with the written word can mesmerize the reader to look farward to these future events where mankind can recieve freedom in the resurrection. A very good read Jorg. I will be looking to read more of your stories.


----------



## smitty

Went to Wal-Mart and bought a bamboo cutting board to make me some slingshots. Marked it all out for eleven forks. Cut out four of them and finished two of those. Ordered some 1/16" thick gum rubber for my slingshots to enjoy. Here's a couple of pictures:


----------



## Fork Hunter

Woke -up , It rained again last night for the 9th straight night ! So much for weeding the garden ! Boy , I sure am gona miss that ! have to study for school and do a powerPoint presentation for tomorrow, then cruse the net for a bit !! ha ha then LUNCH !!
-Scott


----------



## Flatband

Well,the monster heat wave we've been having in the northeast broke a little today-it was only 89, so we did some work on some shelved projects. Finished and sealed (first coats) 2 frames-a Cocobolo and a rare Dogwood board cut. Then we proceeded to rough and finish cut the hardest (to make) part of any Starship-THE HANDLE!!. We did it in Birch and gave it a Palm Swell and a thumb groove like you see on Match pistols. Should have taken some pictures before I sealed them but will get some up when they're done. Fun in the sweaty,sticky heat-ugh. Flatband


----------



## smitty

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## bbshooter

Yesterday I cut 9 Bois D'arc naturals from a tree on the edge of the property. Then last night I debarked 4 of them and have them hanging for a slow dry out. I read a post today about using the microwave to speed up the drying process but I am not in a hurry because I am working on other projects.

Using a bb shooter I am working on hitting progressively smaller targets. For the last few days I have been shooting at twigs on the ground and individual leaves on the trees.

And then there are the grasshoppers.

We have a fine crop of early fall grasshoppers. They are 1 to 1 1/4 inch long (possibly juveniles) and when the dog runs along the side of the Lane she scares the grasshoppers out of the grass and onto the Lane where I try to hit them with bb's. I have bagged 10 or so in the last couple of days.

I am enjoyiong all of the posts, great information on a wonderful hobby.

Have a good day.


----------



## dgui

Today I cut out the New PFS-Jumbo for those who have Monkey Grip xtra large super duper massive like hands.


----------



## Performance Catapults

been at the races...on my way home.


----------



## mr.joel

Today I got paid...been waiting almost 2 weeks, was going to book a flight to Thailand then off for work in Vietnam if not. It's a relief partially as I have slingshots to ship. Ramadan in GCC countries: I don't recommend it, virtually NOTHING can get done during this month.


----------



## huey224

ALL day i have been cleaning up trees and roofs from the mega winds we had yesterday i and a couple of friends almost got crushed by a roof!wow scary day!


----------



## philly

Today I went fishing with my son. Caught 12 largmouths between us. Home now, going out to the range to shoot some.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Making Pouches! I have not shot hardly at all in a couple of months, but am getting stronger again now. -- Tex


----------



## Sam

philly said:


> Today I went fishing with my son. Caught 12 largmouths between us. Home now, going out to the range to shoot some.
> Philly


I'd love to go fishing for some Large-mouths, we don't have them over here. I did however catch this little beauty and several of her siblings the other day!





























She weighed approximately 3.5lb, not bad considering she had spawned earlier this year. The final picture is of me returning her to fight valiantly another day.


----------



## smitty

I am glad you are feeling stronger Tex. That is good to hear.


----------



## Sam

Tex-Shooter said:


> Making Pouches! I have not shot hardly at all in a couple of months, but am getting stronger again now. -- Tex


That's good to hear mate!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Received a call from Blue Skeen last night. It was good to talk to Blue and hear he is doing well. He is looking forward to upcoming tournaments.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Today, I went in the woods with my EPS and visited the squirrels.


----------



## USASlingshot

Today I went riding my dirtbike for 2 10mile loops, then got pumpkins with my family. And I had lasagna for dinner and now football with my dad


----------



## ZDP-189

Yesterday, I completed 35 out of 50 Fastbands, shared a bottle of wine at the summer house with an uncle while we came up with an idea for a new 300W LED lighting pendulum and attended a Chinese wedding banquet.



smitty said:


> Went to Wal-Mart and bought a bamboo cutting board to make me some slingshots. Marked it all out for eleven forks. Cut out four of them and finished two of those. Ordered some 1/16" thick gum rubber for my slingshots to enjoy. Here's a couple of pictures:


I have enjoyed shooting the second of these very much. It's amazing to realise that they were presented so long ago; the original and best.


----------



## SlingMan

Got up at 8:40. Went to Lowes and got some door sealers for the bottoms of my
front and back doors.

Ate breakfast.

Set-up my catchbox/target and started practicing at 33 ft. Target size was 2" diameter circle
and a 3" diamond shape.

Didn't shoot my King Cat at all today. It was 2 SS's from Bill Hays and 4 SS's from Gary "Flatband" Miller.

My percentages is getting better with non-sighted SS's. After 400 shots I was hitting 40-50%.
I shot 20 rounds per SS and averaged from my hits. I fiquered out a way to zero in on your target
with whatever slingshot you may use. I don't know if anybody has ever thought of this or not but
it's extremely effective. I will wait till after the East Coast Tournament before I reveal this technique.
I believe this will take SS accuracy to elite levels. Sorry, but you'll have to wait. I want every advantage
I can get. Rumor has it that some guy from Kentucky can shoot aspirin out of the air. With that being said,
I have to come up with ways to compete against the likes.

Great day of shooting along with a revolutionary accuracy technique I discovered.


----------



## Jaybird

Today went shooting rifles 308 and 50BMG.Then checked trail cameras and took it easy.


----------



## Darb

SlingMan said:


> I fiquered out a way to zero in on your target with whatever slingshot you may use. I don't know if anybody has ever thought of this or not but it's extremely effective.


Hey, no fair shooting neodymium-filled shot at the steel flip targets.


----------



## Darb

Jaybird said:


> Today went shooting rifles 308 and 50BMG.Then checked trail cameras and took it easy.


You got to shoot a 50BMG ?!


----------



## USASlingshot

today i went to devans and we... cut 2 trees down with axes, went fishing, made a little lead shot on the camp fire, and now im about to eat a cupcake! yummmm


----------



## Performance Catapults

...visited the squirrels again. Got a nice spot picked out for tomorrow.


----------



## Jaybird

Darb
I have a 50BMG rifle and many more.Plus bows,slingshots,and other toys."The differance between the men and the boys is the price of there toys".


----------



## Chugosh

worked from before dawn to after sunset.


----------



## Dayhiker

Jaybird said:


> Darb
> I have a 50BMG rifle and many more.Plus bows,slingshots,and other toys."The differance between the men and the boys is the price of there toys".


Jaybird, you make me feel so young!


----------



## Darb

Dayhiker said:


> Darb
> I have a 50BMG rifle and many more.Plus bows,slingshots,and other toys."The differance between the men and the boys is the price of there toys".


Jaybird, you make me feel so young!








[/quote]

Let's just hope he never "goes postal" with that beast. That'd be sure to make global headlines, and change gun laws forever.

Hey, I wonder if he's Ted Nugent in disguise.


----------



## Performance Catapults

...was diagnosed with the flu. Haven't had the flu in several years. Started coming down with it on Christmas night. I am the first documented case at my doctors location. You can't get anything accomplished when you have it. They prescribed Relenza. Hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## philly

Shoveled out this morning, 18" with 4' drifts here on Long Island NY.
Philly


----------



## bbshooter

Today, while shooting a rock shooter, one of the black theraband bands tore in two a quarter inch from the pouch. Tonight, I will replace the black bands with theraband gold.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Performance Catapults said:


> ...was diagnosed with the flu. Haven't had the flu in several years. Started coming down with it on Christmas night. I am the first documented case at my doctors location. You can't get anything accomplished when you have it. They prescribed Relenza. Hopefully the worst is over.


I pray you get well quickly Jim!! I have the same and it has really knocked me for a loop. My case started on Sunday. Been mostly laying down since then.







I hope to be working again next week.


----------



## hawk2009

Well what a depressing day it's so miserable outside drissel, far worse than rain it will stay like it all day it's the last day of my holidays and it ends like this, nowt to do but watch television good job I have sky at least their is a choice of films to watch.


----------



## dgui

Chugosh said:


> worked from before dawn to after sunset.


Who is that man in the picture? It sort of looks like Glenn Speck!


----------



## Darb

Snowing here ... laying low and cleaning up some game trophies I missed in Star Wars Force Unleashed II, while some ribs braise in the oven.


----------



## Performance Catapults

...picked up the hearth pad for our wood stove. Installing tomorrow.


----------



## philly

Played Leggos withy 2 year old great grandaughter after we practiced Duck calling.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults

Been out for 9.5 hours treating roads. I've had 1.5 hours of sleep in the last 24, and have been on the clock for over 19.

Will this day ever end?


----------



## philly

Took a walk in the marsh in the afternoon yesterday, shot a Black duck (shotgun). 50th Anniversary yesterday, family dinner tonight to celebrate. Got a good woman, life is good.
Philly

Jim, don't get sick.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Performance Catapults said:


> ... Installing tomorrow.


yeah right!!!

Sleep is in order. Have to be back in tonight at midnight.


----------



## philly

Today I feel sorry for Jim and all the members waiting for his superb slingshots. Ha ha.
Philly


----------



## bleachbone

today i got some new vibram five fingers shoes. they look and feel awsome

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-KSO-Mens.htm
i got the grey and green


----------



## NoSugarRob




----------



## Performance Catapults

Got started on Slingman's Cocobolo EPS today. More snow in the forecast for Monday night and Tuesday day. Production will be slow again this week.


----------



## bleachbone

hung out at home becasue of snow and ice


----------



## philly

Waiting for 15 inches of more snow. Thinking of spring but it's not helping.
Philly


----------



## Gene

So today I decided today was the day to really start on my second natural fork. I've had it lying around for a few weeks now, looking at it, doing a little shaping but mostly just trying to see the shape I wanted to come out. So I spent the last few hours with it, using knives and a rasp, whittling the bark away and widening the crotch. It was looking BEAUTIFUL! And then I cut the forks too short.









Oh well... I guess I can consider it a learning experience! Still makes me mad though.

Gene.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

> It was looking BEAUTIFUL! And then I cut the forks too short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well... I guess I can consider it a learning experience! Still makes me mad though.
> 
> Gene.


Woah there Gene, all is not lost my friend, they may not even be too low, and if they are, you could attach gypsy tabs that will bring the elastic higher up again.....

*Do no*t just toss it in the trash/wood pile, post or pm a pic and we will help you out. Also, I would suggest after you carry out your drying method (hopefully you are natural drying over a long time, or microwaving, baking, or salt water boiling!!!







).......and you have let it go for a while to make sure there is no checking, then you can cut the forks down to size before you start to work on it with your knife and rasp at all. And always take care to cut them a tiny bit longer than desired in the end.

We will be happy to help salvage all of your hard work, get a pic up please.

Cheers -John


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Gene

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Woah there Gene, all is not lost my friend, they may not even be too low, and if they are, you could attach gypsy tabs that will bring the elastic higher up again.....
> 
> *Do no*t just toss it in the trash/wood pile, post or pm a pic and we will help you out.


Well, I did toss it in the trash, then changed my mind and got it out! It's not really that bad, just a good bit more narrow than I wanted. I have no idea what gypsy tabs are, but I'm quite willing to learn. Both my first and second forks were cut from fallen branches, but I would be very interested in how to quickly dry my other naturals, which I cut from yaupon bushes - hard wood, but also ever-green. In fact I've already done some searching and reading, but haven't found much about oven drying which I think I would prefer.

Thanks very much for your help and advice already given! I almost feel guilty for asking again.

Gene.


----------



## Gene

NoSugarRob said:


> so this isn't what i did today but it's what i'v been up to lately, bought a folding saw, a knife sharpener and a book on trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut a tree fork . just the one for now, i think its a Birch of some sort. it sits on my radiator slowly drying and shall remain there until its totally dry and i can put an edge on my pocket knife, that i will use to shape it. took a quick pic.


Looks like a nice fork! I think a folding saw will be my next purchase in this area. As for knives, I have a friend who has offered to loan me his wood-carving set, but for now I'm working with my small and large folders.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Worked 17 straight hours yesterday, and I just woke up to go back in. Looking forward to Spring time.


----------



## NoSugarRob

Gene said:


> so this isn't what i did today but it's what i'v been up to lately, bought a folding saw, a knife sharpener and a book on trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut a tree fork . just the one for now, i think its a Birch of some sort. it sits on my radiator slowly drying and shall remain there until its totally dry and i can put an edge on my pocket knife, that i will use to shape it. took a quick pic.


Looks like a nice fork! I think a folding saw will be my next purchase in this area. As for knives, I have a friend who has offered to loan me his wood-carving set, but for now I'm working with my small and large folders.
[/quote]

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

Performance Catapults said:


> Worked 17 straight hours yesterday, and I just woke up to go back in. Looking forward to Spring time.


.


----------



## ZDP-189

Philly, you have a great-granddaughter? Wow! Parenting's tiring hard work with fun mixed in; I understand grand-parenting's all fun and games; so great-grandparenting must be ecstatic!

Rob, poaching forks, eh?







I have thesame problem. I just received 2 from Frodo one's already dried and de-barked and I plan to make a vaguely Chepo69-style fork. To me, his are the epitome of everything I'd want from a natural fork.

The second fork could become anything. Martin and Torsten's naturals inspire me, and I'm tempted to combine Martin's sense of style and flow with Torsten's carving, fluting and palmswell. Seeing as the fork's thickness is limited, I might do something unusual and inlay a swell into the wood.

Once I have improved my skills making naturals, I should turn my attention to the first fork he sent me, a glorious big fork with potential for carving and sculpting like a traditional African slingshot, though I don't want to make a"Chinese reproduction of an African slingshot, so I'll have to think of a modern twist.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## philly

ZDP, Dan, yes, Great grandaughter and Great grandson 2 and 4 years old. along with 10 grandkids and 5 children. The little ones are lots of fun, full of love and totally honest. They say the damdest things. I really enjoy them.

Today I fixed my slingshot that broke from a fork hit (Disater strikes Post) came out good. Also shot about 50 shots from the EPS board cut I made with Jim's permission, S/U for .32 cal lead, Starling special. More snow coming tues thru thurs expecting big accumulation on top of two feet on the ground. I really hate snow.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults

philly said:


> ...I really hate snow.
> Philly


ditto


----------



## roadie

my sis bought a new flat screen LCD tv for her room .... and i got the big 32" box that came with it ....









modding it by filling it with some more cardboard sheets(for thicker sheets inside), a big hole at the bottom ( for shots to be dropped/when shaken .. ) .... wala !

my new target praticse board ....



























will try to add some diy bulleye's sheet on the target surface ...


----------



## Performance Catapults

Today I purchased a Dewalt Scroll Saw from Toolbarn.com. Another tool to help with the efficiency of my program. Yesterday, I got word that the sample pattern for the 2.5 was cut, and that it was being shipped today. Hopefully this sample is dead-on so I can approve and move forward with getting the 2.5 cores cut. Since the current batch of EPS cores are down to 1, I guess I will get re-aquainted with shooting.


----------



## philly

Today I tied up 2 dozen hair jigs 1/16 and 1/32 oz for yellow Perch fishing next month, Cleaned my two shotguns and shot around 50 .44 cal balls indoors. Snow and a big Ice storm expected tonight. God I hate snow and Ice.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults

Archer46176 said:


> Today I was laid off from my power plant turbine job... As a Union Millwright layoffs come with the job. I am basicall working my way out of every job I start... So I should have a little free time to get some things done...
> Paul(INDIANA)


That sucks bro...hang in there.


----------



## dgui

.


----------



## rodgy

Took delivery of some safety glasses, having had a couple of near shaves doing other stuff I decided to take no chances.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Now I have a vein problem in a leg. I hate old age!!! I tied band sets and stayed in out of the cold. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly

Paul, being out of work only works if your retired. Good luck man.
Philly


----------



## dgui

Tex-Shooter said:


> Now I have a vein problem in a leg. I hate old age!!! I tied band sets and stayed in out of the cold. -- Tex-Shooter


Is it a major artery with poor circulation and If there is a specific term for it have you research what you yourself can do to help yourself without surgery or drugs?


----------



## Tom Hudson

Good news - Bad News - Bad news I still work - Good News I work at home & i'm my own boss! - In the shop at 7 - fired up the heat - had coffee - engraved a knife went to the doctor - had a 400 pound woman doctor tell me i need to lose some weight? - i'm at 230 right now - back home - got a another knife engraved - finished up putting a Custom Built Tennesse Valley Squirrel Rifle back together after engraving it - went out back & shot 100 balls at my new range - Temp was about 63 degrees so i got on the Goldwing & went south to sacramento to try to find some Plack Powder - no luck - no one stocks it anymore around here - most of the guys are shooting in-line instead of the traditional guns so they are using Paradox or triple 7 - but was able to pick up some Caps & 32 Cal. balls - headed back home the long way so i manage a 100 miles bike ride - Had dinner - hit the bench again for a couple of hours - so i had a full day as i normally do - 10 - 12 hour days are the norm but if your doing what you "Want" to do it isn't a problem - it's only work if you would rather be doing something else! - tom


----------



## e~shot

Removed rubber bands from old band sets and tied cotton twine with constrictor knot


----------



## philly

Today I cut out two Red Oak board cuts, waiting for my delivery from Woodcrafters. I have a sanding drum coming for my drill press. Oh yeah, shoveled more snow.
Philly


----------



## dgui

.


----------



## dgui

.


----------



## hawk2009

Tom Hudson said:


> Good news - Bad News - Bad news I still work - Good News I work at home & i'm my own boss! - In the shop at 7 - fired up the heat - had coffee - engraved a knife went to the doctor - had a 400 pound woman doctor tell me i need to lose some weight? - i'm at 230 right now - back home - got a another knife engraved - finished up putting a Custom Built Tennesse Valley Squirrel Rifle back together after engraving it - went out back & shot 100 balls at my new range - Temp was about 63 degrees so i got on the Goldwing & went south to sacramento to try to find some Plack Powder - no luck - no one stocks it anymore around here - most of the guys are shooting in-line instead of the traditional guns so they are using Paradox or triple 7 - but was able to pick up some Caps & 32 Cal. balls - headed back home the long way so i manage a 100 miles bike ride - Had dinner - hit the bench again for a couple of hours - so i had a full day as i normally do - 10 - 12 hour days are the norm but if your doing what you "Want" to do it isn't a problem - it's only work if you would rather be doing something else! - tom


I dont work for myself but a printing company got work in ten mins nights this week 10pm till 6am dont mind working the night shift but cant sleep usually between 2-3 hours thats it you know about it by the end of the week though.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Performance Catapults

...got called in early this morning.


----------



## dgui

0.


----------



## flippinout

I spent the day with my two boys building a new slingshot catch box that is "aesthetically pleasing for a garden environment" for my dear wife. It was a lot of fun and we worked almost as much as we played in the sun and shot our slingshots.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## dgui

0 + 0 = 0.


----------



## Rayshot

dgui said:


> 0 + 0 = 0.


Now that you are over your periods, your arithmetic seems fine.







Or you sat around all day in the same chair and only got up to eat and eliminate.


----------



## dgui

Yea Ray, I got eggs to lay and dirt to scratch and so far I ain't doin nothin.

New math old math and zero is still zero so what goes in must come out Butt at least what is going in is at a different place than where it's coming out.


----------



## Rayshot

dgui said:


> Yea Ray, I got eggs to lay and dirt to scratch and so far I ain't doin nothin.
> 
> New math old math and zero is still zero so what goes in must come out Butt at least what is going in is at a different place than where it's coming out.


----------



## dgui

Neg. 0 ∞.


----------



## philly

Having my snow blower fixed today, sat in the shed for 4 years with a broken auger belt. Had all good intentions of fixing it but never did. So starting tomorrow I can guarantee there will not be another drop of snow fall on Long Island NY for the rest of the year. 
Philly


----------



## e~shot

philly said:


> Having my snow blower fixed today, sat in the shed for 4 years with a broken auger belt. Had all good intentions of fixing it but never did. So starting tomorrow I can guarantee there will not be another drop of snow fall on Long Island NY for the rest of the year.
> Philly


Snow Blower - it is a complete new word for me, searched for it and got this pic. Now I know what is it....


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

yer


----------



## philly

Had visit by snow blower repair service,$400 to fix. Worth it, new cost $899, 10 HP dual stage 29" with 12" auger, needed a new carb and belts. OUCH. so you all in the north east don't have to worry about any more snow this year
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I did not shoot for manny weeks now .I am thinking its about time to "start thinking" when to shoot.


----------



## Darb

Yard's still caught in the icy clutches of winter, so it was another day stuck indoors.

Got caught up on on the latest progress on the LHC repairs at CERN, the renovation of the Alvin Submersible at WHI, doing a little Red Dead Redemption on the PS3, paying bills (yikes !), and making dinner for my wife. Dinner tonite was homemade Methi Matar (curried fenugreek greens with Peas and cashews), basmati rice, a small marinated steak, and a bottle of sparkling wine ... a sort of pre-valentines day dinner.

Can't wait for nicer weather ... I'm eager to get outside, for some sunhine and a little walking, and perhaps some stump shooting in one of the nearby parks.


----------



## Rayshot

Darb said:


> Yard's still caught in the icy clutches of winter, so it was another day stuck indoors.
> 
> Got caught up on on the latest progress on the LHC repairs at CERN, the renovation of the Alvin Submersible at WHI, doing a little Red Dead Redemption on the PS3, paying bills (yikes !), and making dinner for my wife. Dinner tonite was homemade Methi Matar (curried fenugreek greens with Peas and cashews), basmati rice, a small marinated steak, and a bottle of sparkling wine ... a sort of pre-valentines day dinner.
> 
> Can't wait for nicer weather ... I'm eager to get outside, for some sunhine and a little walking, and perhaps some stump shooting in one of the nearby parks.


Good to hear from you Brad.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Ditto on hearing from Brad.

I been shooting my shelf queen quite often the past few days. Finaly, a week (almost) with no weather related overtime. Temps were in the upper 30's today, with gradual warming into the upper 50's by the end of the week. I'll get to have some fun for a few days waiting on the 2.5 cores.


----------



## Tom Hudson

Setting in a motel in San Francisco tonight - - working a gun show this week-in - Had a busy day - had a good day - Had a nice Prime Rib dinner - Time for lights out - tom


----------



## rodgy

got some clay and rolled up ammo some today


----------



## philly

It's 21 Deg F with 30 MPH winds today, shooting indoors for sure. The older I get, the longer the winter seems to last.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults

Watched the Daytona 500 today, and I called the winner a week ago.

Shot a little bit today, and have been flirting with pouch modifications over the past few days. Thursday night, I picked up a head cold, (not the FLU again thank goodness). But it has been a thorn in my side over the weekend.


----------



## philly

Today I stopped at the local HD and picked upa 3 foot piece of Red oak 1X6. MXRED is making me crazy with all the great downloads on the shared design section, I can't decide what to make next. Shot around 50 balls today inside, 22 degs this morning, light snow predicted for tomorrow night.God I Hate snow.
Philly


----------



## Darb

Today I noticed with much relief that my backyard shooting area is finally free of the snow and ice that's been paralyzing it all winter. As soon as the yard dries out a bit more, I'll finally be able to resume shooting.

Edit: the smoker's clear too ... which is good timing, because I'm feeling a craving for BBQ. Might have to toss a fullsize brisket, or a cola-brined pork shoulder in there, with some apple wood chunks. Mmmmmmm.

EDIT: I haven't done any food photography in almost 2 years ... here's a sample, to help get me back in the mood (homemade naan bread searing on a cast iron flattop).


----------



## oldnslow

Darb, that is just cruel....to one on a diet.







Smoked Brisket mmmmm. Its minus 33degree Celsius, which is frikken cold Fahrenheit..(-27.4 to be exact) Dreaming about my first slingshot purchase, and how I can shoot inside.


----------



## Darb

oldnslow said:


> Darb, that is just cruel....to one on a diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Brisket mmmmm. Its minus 33degree Celsius, which is frikken cold Fahrenheit..(-27.4 to be exact) Dreaming about my first slingshot purchase, and how I can shoot inside.


There are several threads floating around somewhere on this site regarding indoor backstops ... ya just gotta search em out _(aside: perhaps Aaron will consider adding some subfora structure for such helpful and recurring topics, so that they don't get lost so quickly, only to get redundantly recreated after a while)_.

BTW, if it's too cold near you to BBQ, you could always toss something tough and bony (the tougher and bonier the better) into a large ceramic slow cooker overnight. As long as you know how to build flavor without maillard reactions, caramelization, and smoke, it can be almost as good as proper BBQ.


----------



## hawk2009

On nights this week so went outside and made a video of my micro slingshot,it looked nice out dry at least but unfortunately it's pretty cold ran the video back in doors now wont be going out their again today.


----------



## shot in the foot

Today i snapped the farmers tv ariel shooting at a crow on his roof ha ha,


----------



## hawk2009

Never mind he will have to get sky now just dont shoot the crows when they are sat on his dish.


----------



## oldnslow

Barbque is available.....once I dig it out. The slow cooker is our friend. Makes the toughest meat fork cuttingly tender and flavorful. Best I had was elk, cooked in cola, and spiced up. Tasted just wonderful with mashed potatoes, veggies......I'm hungry now.









Thinking about how to do an indoor shooting area in an apartment.


----------



## Darb

Taught myself how to do a chemical soil analysis on the yard today. As suspected, my ham-handed landscaper's habit of automatic annual additions of fertilizer and lime, without any testing to see if it's actually needed, has left things out of balance ... which I'll need to conservatively tweak with some aluminum sulfate, potash, and ironite.

Anyway, I'm hoping to put in a little time tomorrow on some local trails, for some discreet stump shooting and a little walking.


----------



## Darb

As expected, the heavy rains arrived on cue. Skies should clear out later tomorrow, so I'm hoping to get my first shooting of 2011 in sometime tuesday.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

> As expected, the heavy rains arrived on cue. Skies should clear out later tomorrow, so I'm hoping to get my first shooting of 2011 in sometime tuesday.


At least you spoiled southern NY's got rain, we are getting another foot of the evil white fluff tonight....it's a tough life, and a looonnng winter









Cheers - John


----------



## bleachbone

today i figures out how to make really good double indent pouches


----------



## philly

TodayI built a little natural, checked out a few lakes for Ice out and cooked a London on the Barbeque in the pouring rain. Life is good.
Philly


----------



## Darb

philly said:


> TodayI built a little natural, checked out a few lakes for Ice out and cooked a London on the Barbeque in the pouring rain. Life is good.
> Philly


Hah ... a fellow rain chef. It's good to periodically flip the middle burd of fire and creativity at the dreary deluge from on high.

It was too wet and windy to grill here by me, so I rolled up the garage doors and fired up the coleman stove's jet burner, and did 2 1/2 lbs of spicy pork fajitas, which will last us for a few meals ... inexpensive too ($1.29/lb pork, lots of spices, bicolor peppers and onions).

I'd have made my own corn tortillas if the weather was nice, so I did the lazy thing and used factory flour tortillas.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## shot in the foot

NoSugarRob said:


> did housework and waited for my boy to come round, left binoculars out to remind me to go watch the mad March hares boxing.


I love watching the hares boxing, and for any one that hasnt seen it here you go, found this on youtube, jeff


----------



## philly

Facinating video, thanks Jeff.
Philly


----------



## oldnslow

Went to a specialty wood and plywood store (Windsor Plywood) to check on hardwood and baltic birch. ($86 for a 5 X5 sheet of 3/4 inch ply, but the 1 X 6 walnut or oak were much more reasonable.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Easy Monday at work.


----------



## Wingshooter

We went for a drive out to Death Valley.


----------



## philly

Today I fired up the wood lathe and made some pens out of Dogwood That Rayshot sent me. Pictures are lighter than actual color, one is pinkish and the other is biege.
Philly


----------



## bbshooter

In the *spring a young man's fancy* lightly *turns* to thoughts of refurbishing slingshot targets. Repainted 3 and put up another that is golf ball size.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## smitty

Hey Jim...what is up with that Grizzly on your dash ? That stuff tastes like yuck ! Man you gotta chew Cope or Husky Natural, now that is some good dip,rub,chew, chaw ! I do approve of that slingshot sitting beside the Griz though. Ha !


----------



## shot in the foot

Today i put my kitchen window out, ha ha, jeff


----------



## smitty

Dude...something else in common with Joerg !


----------



## Dayhiker

shot in the foot said:


> Today i put my kitchen window out, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Performance Catapults

smitty said:


> Hey Jim...what is up with that Grizzly on your dash ? That stuff tastes like yuck ! Man you gotta chew Cope or Husky Natural, now that is some good dip,rub,chew, chaw ! I do approve of that slingshot sitting beside the Griz though. Ha !


Smitty,

I used to chew Skoal, but it is too expensive. It was tough to aquire the taste for Grizzly, but its $2.00 a can versus $4.00+ for Skoal.


----------



## dgui

shot in the foot said:


> Today i put my kitchen window out, ha ha, jeff


Sweet. Any Video?


----------



## philly

Today I went fishing with my son, slow day, 5 jumbo yellow Perch and two fat Bluegills on 1/16" hair jigs.

Smitty, Jim, Skoal is $7.16 a can in NY, I remember when it was $.46 a can but that was 25 years ago. A bag of Redman leaf was $.28 and a plug of Apple was the same.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob

Dayhiker said:


> Today i put my kitchen window out, ha ha, jeff











[/quote]


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## philly

Today it was 76 degrees on Long Island NY, took advantage and set up my long range targets. I am now shooting out to 40 yards and looking to get to 70 yards with a 55 gal drum lid I picked up today. Fun stuff.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults

Already began gathering wood for the next cold season. Mostly locust and hard maple, with some osage. I plan on cutting a few slabs of maple and locust for future frames.


----------



## philly

Today I recieved some custom cut bands from Tex, 7/8X5/8 .030 latex. I have been shooting a little natural I made one rainy day with a single band set up, Tex exp 5/8X1/2 X6 1/2", very accurate set up. I wanted a little more zip and less hand slap so wrote to Bill and he suggested the above set up. I have them set at 7" and no hand slap and nice increase in speed. Shot them indoors and out yesterday to 40 yards, very sweet. Thanks Bill.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks for the kudos Philly! Went down to the lake and tested a new pouch design some more. It is different than anything I have seen before and has possibilities. I designed it about 3 weeks ago and am tweaking it. Sorry no pictures at this time, maybe later. It shoots well, but still needs tweaking more. This morning I made a few pouches and band sets. Guys have been keeping me pretty busy, but that is great! -- Tex-shooter


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## matthewt

Today i didnt feel so good so i took it steady,worked on a new catch box and went for a walk in the field and foumd quite a few things,12 guage shells,a rifle bullet(without the shell and no signs of mushrooming so probably didnt get past the firing proccess)and a few lead balls.came in had something to eat,tried my new cathbox,had tea and here i am now


----------



## philly

Today I spent the day day in my workshop making a Fire Piston from Brass and Aluminum on my 1938 Elgin bench lathe. Hope to finish it tomorrow then make some char cloth on the Barbi and see if I got it right. Fun project. Playing golf in the morning after shooting some 3/8 balls outside early.
Philly


----------



## Ram

Today I got a job offer. After two months of unemployment i start work as a Postman next week. I've also managed to secure a drop-dead gorgeous EPS from Jim at Performance Catapults.

Today is a GOOD DAY.


----------



## philly

Smiley's for sure, any day you get an EPS is special. Great product. Getting a job after two months is right up there also. Congrats on both.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I just finished casting some lead. Made several pounds of fishing sinkers and .44 cal balls. Drank a few Panama beers (see below), and fortunately am not such an old fool that I don't know when the beer interferes with the lead casting. Shot a few dozen balls on my backyard range, and listened to the birds singing and the parrots announcing the end of the day. Not a bad way to spend my retirement years.


----------



## philly

Raining like heck and 40 MPH winds today, made the "10 minute poacher" I posted and shot some indoors at 7 meters on the Official Target. Cleaned up my workshop (not that anyone could notice but me) and wished the sun would come out.
Philly


----------



## Sleepy

I went walking around my little 1/3 acre of ground and managed to find and harvest six natural grown forks. From tiny to godzilla and in between. I bought a Fiskars rotary cutter and matt.

I'm hungry to find more forks too.


----------



## shot in the foot

Today I fell down a big hole while sneeking through the bushes, jeff


----------



## Aras

Oh today at school I was thinking about shooting my first slingshot. It was a nice day. Too bad - it's raining and it will rain all day :/


----------

